

Ask HN: What is the safest online bank? - pilom

Most of what I hear about banks implementing two-factor authentication includes something like "they wanted the least amount of inconvenience for their customers." I don't care about that. I want a bank that is as safe as possible for online banking regardless of the difficulty.<p>What banks should I look at?
======
jemeshsu
One with two-factor authentication. Not sure about US, but in Singapore all
local banks has two-factor authentication in place. Rather straight forward.
You sign in with user id and password. After few seconds, the bank will SMS
your mobile a code for you to enter in order to get into banking site proper.

